# Throw Backs ...



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I was just looking at bogart and some of the dog's in his pedigree it amazes me how they can be literal clones of past dogs they stem from .. Bogart is starting to look like a real dog now and he looks so much like his grandfather (mom's sire) It's scary same markings same color some face same body .. Have you ever looked at your dog's ped and was just like WOW you can see the resemblance in your dog and the dog's he/she stems from? I think it's so cool I would like to see some comparisons who does your dog most resemble most from past dogs? Post a pic ....

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [316345] :: YUKON KENNEL'S BUCKSHOT</FONT.


















And IMO Boggie is taking after him and will be his clone in a few years lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Toes too, yeah that is cool. I can't wait to do this one day...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Sadie, I think you are right, he is a great lookin dog, and ya know I love me some Boggie


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Twilight









Twilight's Grandsire's sister Nevada's Black Velvet


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Aimee, Twi looks just like her, a little darker but omg, great pics


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah when I saw that picture of her I was confused how someone got a picture of my dog that I had never seen before. lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg even the ears are the same, lol, I just noticed that, I would have done a double take as well


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Imo, Bogart looks alot like douglas' Reno (Sire of Douglas' Dirty Harry a dog in Bogart's way back when)
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [4222] :: DOUGLAS' RENO (JEAN'S)
only diffrence is ear shape..however he did have flop when he was much younger


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Twi reminds me of Rooster's Storm a apbt that was imported here.

She is Gracies Grand dam


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she's super cute. She's got nice ears.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Badger looks a good deal like his grandma, Junkie Jane. Sorry no pics


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice !!! Georgia- he can be a clone- kinda freakish 
I <3 Bogart.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

That's neat! I love it when you can find pix of both in the same pose, too.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

good thread idea,...i hope to see many more
examples of the past reoccurring in our
present day dogs.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I can only really see ALOT of Grace in here mumma.



















Grandad top side and


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice Pics everyone keep em coming !! I am seeing the similarities that's what happens when dogs are bred right you should be able to see past dogs in your dog awesome I love it!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Bogart also favor's STP'S GR CH Buck Bogart's mother is 18 times GR BUCK so he def favor's him

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [428] :: S.T.P.'S BUCK (7XW)

Buck @ 12 months old










And Bogart @ 7 1/2 months old


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Nice! Gracies 7 times buck in her 1st 5gens not as much as 18 but still quite heavy.

Bogart a stud, check him outttttttttttttt.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol thanks Livy bogart loves u


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's another dog Bogart resembles it's crazy the more dog's I go through in Bogart's ped the more consistency I am seeing this is CH Super Kennels 357

Bogart 









CH 357










http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=10693


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Here's another dog Bogart resembles it's crazy the more dog's I go through in Bogart's ped the more consistency I am seeing this is CH Super Kennels 357
> 
> Bogart
> 
> ...


Consistency ! I like Bogart.... Alot


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He likes you too  Too bad your not closer to me tiger so you could come see him!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> He likes you too  Too bad your not closer to me tiger so you could come see him!


Yea me too! I gotta wait till you come back to CT to visit


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am still going to steal that dog one day..... muhaaaaaa


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am going to have to watch Lisa at the show's hehehe  Bogart would want to go home with her.


----------

